# Duration matte



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone had issues with the Duration matte interior flashing between the cut and roll? I've used this product once and I'm getting a flash between the cut and roll and actually had spots where the roll flashed too. 

I did 2 coats with 18 hours in between coats. Thanks.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*duration matte*

What did you prime with? What was there before? New construction? Prime it with Glidden gripper and you will never use another primer. Depends on conditions. Dust dirt prep etc. On the other hand no paint company is beyond a bad batch. Been a witness to this more than once with SW and others.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

It was previously painted, all around quality job both by previous painter and myself. I can't remember what finish it was though.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Was the previous paint a flat? My guess would be cheap primer and/or builders paint, it won't show up until a paint with any amount of gloss is applied.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*duration matte*

Have SW rep look at it.If he's at fault you might get paid to do it again with paint and labor covered. Have your ducks straight or it's yours. Hang on to leftover paint if you have any left.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*duration matte*

Oh yea if your going to be a paint contractor you need to study what was previously applied. Different apps. require different prep, prime etc. Learned this many moons ago trying to put water over oil on some baseboard. Paint is the first thing you see walking in and the last thing you see walking out. Only flashing I want to see is that nice young babe sitting next to me at the light.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

carzie said:


> Has anyone had issues with the Duration matte interior flashing between the cut and roll? I've used this product once and I'm getting a flash between the cut and roll and actually had spots where the roll flashed too.
> 
> I did 2 coats with 18 hours in between coats. Thanks.


Hmm, we just did a whole interior with it. I'll have to look closer, but I don't recall an issue. One thing I did this time is paint the stairways with super paint flat on this job since I understand it to be better for touch-ups after the movers get done banging it up.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Duration basics:

http://www.jackpauhl.com/ten-most-important-facts-about-duration-home/

http://www.jackpauhl.com/sherwin-williams-duration-home-matte/


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

carzie said:


> It was previously painted, all around quality job both by previous painter and myself. I can't remember what finish it was though.


I've had enough problems with existing paint I'm just sealing with Guardz or using Gripper before I do anything.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Never cared for duration. Finicky paint inside and out.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

kingcarpenter said:


> What did you prime with? What was there before? New construction? Prime it with Glidden gripper and you will never use another primer. Depends on conditions. Dust dirt prep etc. On the other hand no paint company is beyond a bad batch. Been a witness to this more than once with SW and others.


Yep. Gripper is like magic in many instances. I just primed with some Kilz2. It is as far from magic as one can get. What crap.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> Yep. Gripper is like magic in many instances. I just primed with some Kilz2. It is as far from magic as one can get. What crap.


Was the same one you stepped in? :laughing:


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

avenge said:


> Was the previous paint a flat? My guess would be cheap primer and/or builders paint, it won't show up until a paint with any amount of gloss is applied.


 I did it over 3 months ago, I was back to touch up the walk in as HO had installed a new shelf system so I can't recall if it was flat or egg shell. I do know it wasn't a cheaper builder paint.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

kingcarpenter said:


> Oh yea if your going to be a paint contractor you need to study what was previously applied. Different apps. require different prep, prime etc. Learned this many moons ago trying to put water over oil on some baseboard. Paint is the first thing you see walking in and the last thing you see walking out. Only flashing I want to see is that nice young babe sitting next to me at the light.


 I am a painting contractor with over 30 years experience, it was my 1st experience with this product and just may be my last.

I was skeptical about this product because the sheen was closer to an egg shell then a traditional matte when I finished. So I contacted my rep and she assured me the sheen would drop in about 2 weeks. After 3 months the sheen is still egg shell, luckily the flashing was reserved to the walk in closet where the customer didn't notice it. Customer is happy with the finished product but I don't think I will chance it again.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*duration matte*



VinylHanger said:


> Yep. Gripper is like magic in many instances. I just primed with some Kilz2. It is as far from magic as one can get. What crap.


Yea gripper is the chit for us. Will adhere to any surface. plastic, flashing you name it. Prep is always key. My lead man sent a helper to get 4 5's of gripper and he comes back with kilz. Salesman talked him into kilz. Kilz went back and helper learned a lesson. BTW no ties to Glidden. Been trying to get some t=shirts from rep for months. Guess those days are gone.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

carzie said:


> I did it over 3 months ago, I was back to touch up the walk in as HO had installed a new shelf system so I can't recall if it was flat or egg shell. I do know it wasn't a cheaper builder paint.


I meant the original paint, sometimes builders use cheap primer and/or paint and the drywall isn't sealed properly. I always thought Duration interior was over hyped, way overpriced and nothing to get excited about.

I think sheens should be standard, it's annoying that it differs between products and manufacturers.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> I think sheens should be standard, it's annoying that it differs between products and manufacturers.


They are, but it's standardized to a range of sheen, so it doesn't help much. Plus, you get the paints that are "eggshell+" or "eggshell-" Kind of like eggshell, but not exactly.:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> I meant the original paint, sometimes builders use cheap primer and/or paint and the drywall isn't sealed properly.


Getting those up to full sheen can take something like 4 coats, depending...


----------

